# "The Dawn of a New Era is Approaching."



## My Freemasonry (Dec 31, 2019)

​_*'In regard to the condition of Masonry in our state, I think it can be said that the dawn of a new era is approaching. It is true that the decrease in membership for some time past has been greater apparently than it ought to have been. Knowing as we do that heretofore Masonry has been too easy of access, that numbers and not members have been sought, that quantity instead of quality has been desired, that Masonry has been too cheap and common, that "cash" instead of character was the necessary qualification, I view the present condition as one over which we should congratulate one another, and rejoice that our night in Masonry is past, that the day is coming in which the valuable prize of Masonry is to be obtained only by those whose real, true, moral, and social worth entitle them to its degrees. Lodges should make haste, slowly, in the acquisition of initiates.' *_​Report delivered to the members of Clearspring Lodge 323 in Clearspring, Indiana by Brother McHenry Owen, who attended the summer communication of Grand Lodge of Indiana as the Worshipful Master's proxy,.

By the way, this was May 28th, 1878 — one hundred forty and a half years ago. 

(Clearspring Lodge 323 merged with Washington Lodge 13 in Brownstown in 1972.) 






Continue reading...


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 31, 2019)

Agreed, I think a healthy number of masons in the U.S. could be considerably lower, with less lodges to pool our monies. I know that'd be less desirable to people that live away from large towns or cities but it may be worth the travel in that case. Having meetings less often may be a perk too. Monthly or even quarterly meetings as some lodges do. Make it an all day or evening event vs. rushing through to pay the bills with seven members present and no appeal to show up.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 1, 2020)

How do we start pulling these young whipper snappers in, and keep them interested to keep coming back ? There's plenty out there, but do they know how to approach the place ?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 1, 2020)

I think changing the reputation of Masonry. And I don't mean the whole conspiracy theory thing but instead making it interesting by word of mouth. I asked a friend if they knew anything about masonry. He said "isnt it a bunch of old dudes that just sit around and eat or walk around in parades?" ie a supper club for seniors. I love having the older guys around but that image he presented has to change for starters. It has to look "cool" and desirable not boring and bland.


----------



## drose (Jan 1, 2020)

CLewey44 said:


> "isnt it a bunch of old dudes that just sit around and eat or walk around in parades?"



That’s the most common response I get as well.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 1, 2020)

Some would say the "genuine secrets" are making a perfect ashlar, but what do I know.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 2, 2020)

JamestheJust said:


> What are Freemasons supposed to do in their planetary temple?


Boldly go where no man has gone before?


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 2, 2020)

JamestheJust said:


> Which part of the planet do you have in mind?



It's rather which part of the mind I've got in plan


----------



## coachn (Jan 2, 2020)

Chaz said:


> Some would say the "genuine secrets" are making a perfect ashlar, but what do I know.


It's no secret. Just do the Work the first degree points you toward!

Here's a book that spells it out! http://www.coach.net/TCP.htm


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Every time I see the title of this post, I'm just waiting on someone to bust some 5th Dimension out anytime now.


----------

